
Apple is arbitrarily flagging newly created developer accounts - fjcaetano
https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/112285
======
fjcaetano
Apple is arbitrarily flagging newly created developer accounts as fraudulent
and threatening to remove them.

As a developer myself, I cannot help but feel outraged and disappointed to
have my app flagged as fraudulent _before launch_ and have my license
threatened to be revoked.

At no time the company reached out to me to answer any questions or provide
any explanation as of the app's activities. So to have my app flagged as
fraudulent out of the blue is really insensitive. I understand this may be an
automated review, however Apple should be more careful before calling someone
out like that.

My app is built in React Native and open source. It is easily verifiable that
it does not contain any misleading behavior out fraudulent activity.

